# 513 Cutter Blades - need service?



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

The 513 cutter is new for me (as is the 790 tractor that powers it). I would like opinions on the condition of the blades (pictures attached) and if I should get them sharpened. The last two pictures are out of focus (camera was too close to the blade), but you can get an idea of the profile.

The cutter was purchased (not by me) in 2001 with the tractor and the tractor only has 195 hrs on it; I suspect that about 1/2 to 3/4 of the time on the tractor was in operating this cutter (my guess). Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Oh yeah you need a good sharpening they really should not have a sharp edge like a lawn mower. But they do need a grinder run over them just try to keep the profile the same across the cutting edge. I would say a 45 degree bevel should do well the leading edge should be just short of sharp. Do you have a local Co-op, etc that could sharpen them for you?


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

No Coop that I am aware of (yet). I should investigate (anyone want to recommend a Coop in the Winchester VA area?).

What should I expect to pay to get these sharpened? Or, I could grind them down myself, but would worry about getting them balanced properly (should I worry much about that?) 

And, I was reading my manual (OMG!) and it has a very high torque value on the bolts (433 ft-lb) and recommends using a torque multiplier. I did a bit of research and those puppies are expensive (many hundreds of dollars). What do you guys do? I'm pretty sure I could get them off - I have a 10' pipe I could use if I have to  But getting them installed to the proper torque is a different story. In the past, I've just tightened bolts until they "feel right". Not sure how to do that with 1 1/2" nuts. Maybe I just tighten them and then check frequently for loosening. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks. Dave


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I talked to the original owner of this equipment and he said he has never had the blades sharpened. He bought the cutter in 2001 and said he used it about twice a year on about 8 acres of pasture grass that was mostly grazed down by horses.

I called the local Deere dealer and they quoted a price of "about $10/blade" to sharpen if I bring them in. Sounds more than reasonable to me. The other place I found around here that could do it wanted $35/blade. I also talked to them about borrowing a torque multiplier, they said we might be able to work something out. 

What do you guys do for high torque value bolts? I don't even own a torque wrench at this point - like I said I've always just tightened them till they "felt right" and it has worked (so far) for me. Very large bolts (1 1/2" nuts) is un-chartered territory for me.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I finally took the blades off and had them sharpened at the local JD dealer for $10/blade - very reasonable. I ended up getting a torque multiplier and it was very useful in getting the blades off - I'm sure it will be a lifesaver when putting them back on. Here are some before and after pictures of the blades - they are the original blades (2001) and this is their first sharpening. Dave


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I use a pipe and a spring scale for high torque bolts, or I just divide the torque value by my weight and hang that far from the bolt on a suitably long pipe.
I weigh 140. If I slide a 10 foot piece of pipe over the end of my 3/4" breaker bar and hang on the end, I'm putting 1,400 foot pounds on the bolt. If I wanted 1,260 foot pounds, Id hand a foot from the end.


----------

